# A guy tried to pick a fight with me



## runnerninja (Oct 7, 2007)

Last night on my was home from a night club a guy tried to pick a fight with me. If it had happened a few months ago I prob would have hit him and run. Although I am now better able to defend myself I just talked my way out of it and continued on my journey. Must have learned a bit of self control too! All proud of myself.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 7, 2007)

Then you have learned what is to me one of the greatest lessons to be taught in martial arts.  To have the confidence to be able to walk away and be the bigger man, which is exactly what you did.  Congratulations on your victory!​


----------



## Drac (Oct 7, 2007)

*Well done*...Yes, you could have mopped the street with him but you didn't..*THAT's DISCIPLINE...*


----------



## Kacey (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations - control is the hardest lesson to learn.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 7, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> I just talked my way out of it and continued on my journey.



runnerninja, what did you say to shut it all down and avoid mixing it up?

If you do not wish to share it on the open forum, please consider sending me a private message with what was said to avoid kicking and punching.


----------



## meth18au (Oct 7, 2007)

A hard thing to do for anyone.  I must say that training has a similar effect on me, a calming confidence.  Or calming effect through confidence?

Well done on a display of maturity and self control....


----------



## tellner (Oct 7, 2007)

There's nothing better than the calm confidence of a Christian with four aces 

Seriously, you did good. It was a fight you didn't need to get into. It wouldn't have gotten you anything worthwhile, just trouble, injuries, police involvement etc. Best to save it for something that really matters.


----------



## still learning (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello, Most of us will agree on this? ...."Great job of NOT getting into a fight"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Imagine if you did get into a fight? ....maybe one  or both of you may have been injury?,killed?  ....or be in jail for awhile & facing charges!

Fights have NO rules, anyone around you can jump in? ....anyone can use a knife?..gun.?..or...baseball bat? ....many times you may have NOT started the fight? ....but the guy that did may have hidden partners too!
(especially at night clubs).

Best to walk or run away and live to see tomorrow and your kids grow up!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
If the terrorist and bad guys use that energy for doing good? ...imagine how they can change the world...but building schools ,churches,hospitals,helping the poor and those that need help!

Everyone has only one living life!  (note: cats are known for nine).

Use your body?  the one you are wearing for good causes.....do not let it get into fights!  ...if you can walk/run away.

Most bodies cannot handle knife stabs,bullet holes, and lots of pounding!

Take good care of the body you are wearing....most of us only get's ONE!

"Aloha" ( on loan the body I am wearing)....it is getting real old and slow!...NOTE: everyone must except the one they got - NO REFUNDS or exchanging?

PS:Sometimes you can make changes and reshape them!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 7, 2007)

well done 
Not getting inthat fight is something to be remembered as a step in learning


----------



## tntma12 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good job and congratulations!


----------



## Mark L (Oct 7, 2007)

Nicely done, fighting on the street is not the right place.  Some times it is a tough pill to swallow out there, but I get all the fighting I need at the the dojo 3 nights a week.


----------



## runnerninja (Oct 8, 2007)

There was no hidden partners. All his mates were about and id say they were ready to jump in. Not meaning to sound big headed but I do a lot of running so am pretty confident that if worst comes to worst I can outrun anybody so was ready to take off but didnt need to. Didnt say much just told him to catch himself on. was out for a good night and that didnt include fighting. Think he was just out for a fight cos a mate said he was doing the same with other people.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 8, 2007)

Well done, Congratulations! The funny thing about being able to defend yourself, when you know you can, when you have confidence that you can do what it takes to protect yourself, you feel less a need to *prove* it.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 8, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> There was no hidden partners. All his mates were about and id say they were ready to jump in. Not meaning to sound big headed but I do a lot of running so am pretty confident that if worst comes to worst I can outrun anybody so was ready to take off but didnt need to. Didnt say much just told him to catch himself on. was out for a good night and that didnt include fighting. Think he was just out for a fight cos a mate said he was doing the same with other people.




Haha!  Well done, then!  Good job, mate!



Cheers,

Robert


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 9, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> Last night on my was home from a night club a guy tried to pick a fight with me. If it had happened a few months ago I prob would have hit him and run. Although I am now better able to defend myself I just talked my way out of it and continued on my journey. Must have learned a bit of self control too! All proud of myself.


Thats what its all about... control.
Sean


----------



## tellner (Oct 10, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> Thats what its all about... control.
> Sean



Are you sure? I thought it was about bushwhacking the other guy, eating the body, stealing his wallet and taking his girl. Or is that just Iron Chef Do - the Way of The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover? That would explain why I've been going through training partners so quickly...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 10, 2007)

tellner said:


> Are you sure? I thought it was about bushwhacking the other guy, eating the body, stealing his wallet and taking his girl. Or is that just Iron Chef Do - the Way of The Cook, the Thief, His Wife and Her Lover? That would explain why I've been going through training partners so quickly...


You have to steal the wallet or it won't look random.%-}
Sean


----------



## Guardian (Nov 11, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> Last night on my was home from a night club a guy tried to pick a fight with me. If it had happened a few months ago I prob would have hit him and run. Although I am now better able to defend myself I just talked my way out of it and continued on my journey. Must have learned a bit of self control too! All proud of myself.


 

*Excellent my friend.  I've found out in my kind of work that my training and discipline come into play alot with talking people down when they are angry.  This was not a fight worth fighting.  Good job.*


----------



## HelloKitty (Nov 14, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> Then you have learned what is to me one of the greatest lessons to be taught in martial arts. To have the confidence to be able to walk away and be the bigger man, which is exactly what you did. Congratulations on your victory!​


 
I couldn't have said it better. I think the same


----------



## masherdong (Nov 14, 2007)

Perfect example of "Peace over Power".  Way to go on showing control and discipline.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 18, 2007)

runnerninja said:


> Last night on my was home from a night club a guy tried to pick a fight with me. If it had happened a few months ago I prob would have hit him and run. Although I am now better able to defend myself I just talked my way out of it and continued on my journey. Must have learned a bit of self control too! All proud of myself.


 
Good for you! I think that's a serious lesson alot of schools do not teach - discipline, restraint and obligation. When you train in an art to the point where you know you're dangerous it's your responsibility to know when it's best to step away. What starts as a push can end in a fatality. All it takes is one hit to accidentally collapse a trachea or bust a rib thus puncturing a lung. Anything can happen.


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 19, 2007)

seninoniwashi said:


> Good for you! I think that's a serious lesson alot of schools do not teach - discipline, restraint and obligation. When you train in an art to the point where you know you're dangerous it's your responsibility to know when it's best to step away. What starts as a push can end in a fatality. All it takes is one hit to accidentally collapse a trachea or bust a rib thus puncturing a lung. Anything can happen.


Good points, and there are real world examples of this 'anything can happen' idea, where MAists face prison time when they only meant to defend themselves.


----------



## sinistersamuri (Nov 19, 2007)

having been arrested before i can relate. in a situation like and w discusions w my brothers i personally DO NOT allow people to get in my face for various reasons. mainly u do not know if they posses a weapon esp a knife these days.noone has picked a street fight in years (to bad huh)lol.anyways we tell people do not come any closer. if they continue in an aggresive manner and enter my reach, i will not hesitate to let my hands go. we have done some aiki w spikes and some stickjitsu that being said and the way people behave these days.i would not fight unless i had to usually. keep in mind on the street that people are animals somtimes. dont underestimate the bad decisions of an ignorant man


----------



## kingkong89 (Dec 2, 2007)

very well done it shows discipline and self controll. you refusing to fight also showed your dignity and honor too. very pleased


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Dec 19, 2007)

What exactly happened though? I'm just curious, and can relate.


----------



## Balrog (Feb 20, 2008)

Well done.

As Sun Tzu said:


> Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 20, 2008)

Like everyone else here, proud of you and thank you for reaffirming for all of us the true martial artist's spirit.


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 20, 2008)

u should be proud.

*"Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting." - Sun Tzu*

*"For to win one hundred victories in one hundred battles is not the acme of skill. To subdue the enemy without fighting is the acme of skill." - Sun Tzu*


----------



## tad2bad (Mar 3, 2008)

Nicely done. Self control is one of the hardest things to learn and it is great that you have attained it. Keep up the good work, and good luck.


----------

